# Palmetto Retriever Club 2006 Fall Field Trial



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

Once Again, For those of us not able to attend. Could someone please forward the news to us folks stuck up north in the cold? Thanks


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

*PLEASE HELP, EH*

AND FOR THOSE OF US WHO ARE PARENTS, AND CANNOT ATTEND.
WE CAN'T RELY ON BRENDA "EVERY' WEEKEND. SHE'S GOT A LIFE TOO..... 8)  
THANKS,
JUSTONE


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

As you know we arent there this weekend....but what I heard last night was that the open had 40 more dogs to run this am. They have a double plus a blind for the first series....pick up the go bird, do the blind then get the very long bird. If and when I hear more I will let you all know.
________
TELEVISION NEWS


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

*YAHOO BRENDA*

BRENDA YOU ARE JUST THE BEST!
NOT EVEN THERE AND YOU'RE STILL HELPING US, THANK YOU SO MUCH!
ALREADY HEARD MY DOG CRUSHED THE OPENING SERIES, BUT IT AIN'T OVER YET, EH! (YIPPIE ZONK X DASH)!!
PLEASE LET ME KNOW ABOUT OUR LITTLE LINCOLN TOO, #8 DERBY. I KNOW SOMEONE IT WOULD CHEER UP A WHOLE LOT!!!!!  
THANKS AGAIN,
JUSTONE 8)


----------



## David Baty (Nov 1, 2003)

Just got home and had the privilege of judging some very good dogs in the derby with Mr. Dan Joyner. 12 dogs to the last series and 11 finished.

1. #8
2. #14
3. #24
4. #27

The rest had Jams. Can't remember RJ. Cudo's to the Palmetto RC for the help and grounds.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

WAY TO GO NANCY CAMPBELL ......THAT LINCOLN IS QUITE THE DOG!! HOW MANY POINTS DOES THAT GIVE HIM? CONGRATS NANCY!!
________
BMW V


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

*WAY TO GO*

WAAHOO NANCY & BRUCE (ALAN & GWEN TOO) WAY TO GO....27 POINTS NOW???
WHAT A DOG! 8) 
I HOPE TO GET THE PRIVILGE TO BREED TO THAT BOY SOMEDAY!
XXOO JUSTONE, DEUCE, DASH, FRANKIE, AND OF COURSE, FARRIN. 

ANY CALLBACKS FOR THE OPEN WATER BLIND, OR 4TH SERIES? AND Q??? PLEASSEE.....
COME ON GUYS, PLEASE. EH!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Congratulations to Nancy Campbell and Lincoln.


----------



## Gov (Nov 7, 2005)

7 back to open water marks.
39 back to AM water blind - w/ a whole lot of pickups on the water blind so far.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

*derby*

Thanks David and Dan for giving up your weekend to judge. You guys had a very good derby and congrats to Alan and Lincoln. Also to Steve Ferguson and Candy she is the highest point derby Chocolate ever at 28 according to Steve. Thanks CB


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

What I heard about the open last series is that the first 4 dogs did the test and the last 3 didnt out of the seven. The four that did it were Mike Long, Kristen Hoffman, Dave Mosher and Gary Unger.....I am sorry I dont know what the placements were or what dogs these handlers were running.
________
FORD SVT CONTOUR PICTURE


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Any word on what placement Gery and Rough got?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Just heard that Banner won, Mike Long 2nd, Kristen Hoffman 3rd and Hugh Arthur 4th......Sorry still don't have the dogs they were running except for 1st place.
________
MARIJUANA STRAIN STRAWBERRY COUGH


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Just heard that Banner won, Mike Long 2nd, Kristen Hoffman 3rd and Hugh Arthur 4th......Sorry still don't have the dogs they were running except for 1st place.


Doesnt that make Banner's 5th win this year ?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way To Go Dave Mosher and FC- Banner... I think that makes four wins! Not sure.. Congrats, Katie, Who & Cookie


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Congrats and Thanks!*

Just wanted to say congrats to all of the winners at this weekends trail and thanks to all of the judges who gave their time and effort to judge for the weekend. A big thanks to the palmetto retriever club for hosting a wonderful trial. I did not make it through the derby but the judging was good and the tests were very nice. I met some wonderful people and had a great time. Thanks again!


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

*results*

*Open:*

1) #35 Hawkeye's Red White And Blue (Dave Mosher)

2) #47 Flights First Knight (Kristen Hoffman)

3) #36 FC Zip It Up (Mike Long)

4) #18 FC Chavez's Bigtime Blackjack (Hugh Arthur)

*Qualifying:*

1) #12 Ford's Rude Rebel (Jason Baker)

2) #37 Real Tight (Bruce Koonce)

3) #49 Tremblin Earth's Little Criminal (Keith Farmer)

4) #51 Montgomery's Nip 'N Tuck (Caroline McCreesh)

RJ: #40 Amos (Bruce Koonce)

Jams:

#26 Buzz (Keith Farmer)
#54 Ram (Bruce Koonce)
#7 Rod (Bev Millheim)
#36 Caleb (Connie Cleveland)
#46 Chase (Pete Janke)
#23 Becky (Patrick Shelmandine)
#31 Lily (Kristen Hoffman)


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to all who provided the updates. I am sure I speak for everyone who can't attend and don't have the patience to wait for the EE results.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Congratulations to Nancy and Lincoln!

I wonder who won the Amateur?

JT


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2003)

Amateur results

1st AFC/CFC/CAFC Miss T MH, OH Pete Plourde

2nd FC/AFC Longshot Black Talon, OH Bob Willow

3rd Caernac's Bristol Mcwiser, OH Mimi Kearney

4th The Mark-it-Maker, OH Mary Jarvis Duerson


RJ FC Real Southern Gentleman OH Mark Menzies

Jams
Trumarcs Lindsey OH Andrea Meisse
FC/AFC Doctor Feelgood VI OH Bill Goldstein


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good for Pete and Miss T!*
Guess he's going to the national am next year.


----------

